# Dealing with fatigue.



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

The one thing that has haunted me the most is fatigue, now i accept that your gonna feel tired when in recovery from any exercise but i was wondering how the rest of my brethren deal with it?

I only train 4 times a rest a week 3 days rest, 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, weekend off.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

are we talking physical fatigue or mental fatigue?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i would say physical and to a degree casuing mental fatigue in the context i can be defeated in my own mind wether i can be ****d. I should say i do a deload week every 8 weeks just to recover and get fired up again


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

these could be signs that your body just wants rest take a week out of the gym will do you no harm and will increase your motivation for when you return and make your workouts much more productive.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What is your nutritional status? Deficiency is certain vitamins and minerals can cause notable fatigue. Or do you take a particular multi? Might be worth putting your diet in something like fitday.com and seeing what your vitamin and mineral status might look like...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

could be lol Could also be that i dont get any cardio after trading mountain bike in for motorbike ---getting old n lazy---


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi i take 3 MV 3Vitc And 15mg Zinc x3 day spreadout, so im hoping micro nutrients are covered, even got tested for thyroid problems , said i was close to border of thyroid problem but unless i go into that area of problem i cana get help


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

3 times a week is plenty, i could not train properly if i had to do more.

You HAVE to get a decent multivitamin atleast to help your body.

Training depletes your system massively.

Athletes on average live less than a normal person apparently due to themselves not replenishing themselves sufficiently.

TYPE 'DR WALLACH' ON GOOGLE


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 3 times a week is plenty, i could not train properly if i had to do more.
> 
> You HAVE to get a decent multivitamin atleast to help your body.
> 
> ...


OMG is that conjecture, cos i could agree with it because it makes sense but i have no evidence to back it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When you say '3MV' is that a multivitamin or a multivitamin and mineral complex?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> When you say '3MV' is that a multivitamin or a multivitamin and mineral complex?


Sorry bud, i mean multivitamin


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sleep pattern?!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dingosteve said:


> Sorry bud, i mean multivitamin


So you don't take a multi mineral?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Sleep pattern?!


6-8 hours is my nominal sleep pattern, work shifts, 7-3 and 3-11pm. Thanks for all the help guys is really appreciated


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> So you don't take a multi mineral?


until i just googled it , i wasnt even aware of multi mineral, which makes me think when i was taking 30 mg and 300mg magnesium x3 day last week i felt awesome..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dingosteve said:


> 6-8 hours is my nominal sleep pattern, work shifts, 7-3 and 3-11pm. Thanks for all the help guys is really appreciated


How do you feel when you wake up? Refreshed? Slugglish? What do you do at work?

TBH all the multi Vits and Minerals are not that important - as long as your diet is good and balanced. If not then you do need a certain amount, but I'd aim to get enough from foods first then use pills to top up.

When I used to diet for a show I used to use a lot of multi vits and pills as my diet was not varied at all, but in the off seaon I would only take half the amount.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe try a multi mineral (or just get a multivitamin and mineral complex), and see how you feel. Magnesium you can take a lot of, and some people find they feel good from it. But I would suggest taking a multi mineral (or the complex). What multivitamin are you taking? If it is not sports designed and you are multi dosing on it (unless your where advised to by a professional) might not be doing you and good. To much of a nutrient is what turns it into a toxin...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MATE I WAS GETTING A GOOD 10 HOURS WHEN I WAS TRAINING, I GOT TO BED BETWEEN 7.30-8PM AND WAKE UP AT 6.30A.M.

FRESH AS A DAISY!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> MATE I WAS GETTING A GOOD 10 HOURS WHEN I WAS TRAINING, I GOT TO BED BETWEEN 7.30-8PM AND WAKE UP AT 6.30A.M.
> 
> FRESH AS A DAISY!


I wish, our lass would go spare if i went to bed that early!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

usually feel aching when i wake up, which i suppose has a negitive effect on how i feel, usually feel awake for 4 hours of day then start feeling tired rest of. I work as an inspector for enginnering company, i got promoted to this after i applied for it before it was very physical working on refrigeration units so i thought less physical and i will feel better...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Work on recovery, Glutamines and BCAA's although marginal, will aid in reducing aches and pains. Get and another hours sleep, 5g of Glutamine and BCAA's pre, post and before bed. Take some multi vits and minerals. Plenty of food and 3 litres of water per day.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers Torch, Greenspin, i had kinda just accepted this how it was with bodybuilding i know alot of people moan about slight niggles but its just part of the territory as far as i was concerned.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

No need to feel achy/unhealthy when you are actively trying to be fit. That would be counterintuitive...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dingosteve said:


> cheers Torch, Greenspin, i had kinda just accepted this how it was with bodybuilding i know alot of people moan about slight niggles but its just part of the territory as far as i was concerned.


Oh that is true mate, you have to expect a certain amount of pain and DOMS after a good squat or dead lift session, just try to minimise the length and effect they have lol If you want to grow and succeed expect some pain as a sign that you are ripping the muscle, then fixing and growing with rest and food.

Its gotta hurt a little to know its working!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, plenty of factors here. Shift work can really screw things up. But I'd say get your diet sorted and stick with three sessions per week. And if you're feeling really fatigued, yes, why not take a week off and then come back stronger, backed up by all the good advice in this thread?


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

I usually just train harder and I get past the hump after a couple of days.

I'd say it comes down to diet though mainly. Try to time certain meals efficiently for energy during workouts and keep things varied and you will feel healthy.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

dingosteve said:


> could be lol Could also be that i dont get any cardio after trading mountain bike in for motorbike ---getting old n lazy---


Hey Dingo,

You could get a bike from ebay - road race bike for very little.

I placed an ad in gumtree. I said "free collection of old bikes". I got all kinds of crap - which at the time was OK for spares (I used to do them up using spares and sell them on).... my road race bike is an old 70's MBK - lightweight alloy and good quality wheels... it cost me nothing more than fuel to collect it.

I've totally reworked it to like new for £20 (new tyres/tubes) and wheel grease from garage.... no labour costs... it's GREAT & fast.

Takes up little space in a CRAMMED garage... it my preferred CV choice (low knee impact).


----------

